# 2,656 new timeshares units in Vegas by the end of 2009



## dougp26364 (Jan 21, 2008)

According to Las Vegas stats, these are the new timeshare units opening up in Vegas by the end of 2009. Of note is that, only 1,228 are within walking distance to the strip and those are all in the same resort, Planet Hollywood Towers by Westgate. These numbers also don't take into effect the future completion of HGVC LV Strip resort, which has two more huge towers to complete of towers 3 & 4 of Marriott's Grand Chateau which will add at least another 400 units to the mix. 

The Bond 5735 Dean Martin Drive Mid 2008  *300*

Blue Green Resorts Tropicana and Paradise Road Mid 2008  *360* 

Tahiti Village Vacation Club phase 2 7200 Las Vegas Blvd South August 2008  *568* 

Planet Hollywood Towers by Westgate 3667 Las Vegas Blvd South August 2009  *1,228 *

Hilton Grand Vacations Lake Las Vegas Fall 2009 *200*

With numbers like this, I'm glad every unit I own in Vegas is now in some sort of system that has some sort of internal exchange for owners. While that won't completely protect me from Vegas becoming over built it does help insulate me to some degree. At least with DRI and HGVC there is a defined value as far as how many points each unit is assigned.


----------



## london (Jan 21, 2008)

*Timeshare Expansion*

When will the development of thousands of additional units end?

It appears the demand cycle will continue to grow in proportion to population growth.

Comments?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 21, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> The Bond 5735 Dean Martin Drive Mid 2008  *300*


I hadn't heard about this timeshare before so I googled it to find out more. The first thing that came up on Google was this TUG post!  I still don't know any more than I did before!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 22, 2008)

Karen G said:


> I hadn't heard about this timeshare before so I googled it to find out more. The first thing that came up on Google was this TUG post!  I still don't know any more than I did before!



It's been in the I.I. book for a couple of years now. It essentially on an access road on the west side of the strip. I can't imagine the location as being all that great but I have yet to drive by it. I have never seen one of the timeshare body snatchers on the strip promoting this timeshare either. Perhaps that's because it's been in the planning/construction stages all this time. 

We'll be back in Vegas this coming March. My curiosity has finally grown to a point that I'll probably drive by it to see exactly where it is and what it looks like. I doubt that I'll ever be curious enough to take a sales tour.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 22, 2008)

london said:


> When will the development of thousands of additional units end?
> 
> It appears the demand cycle will continue to grow in proportion to population growth.
> 
> Comments?



Developers don't care about supply and demand for exchanges. All they care about is supply and demand for sales. Sales have been strong in Vegas and, so long as they can sell the units they'll build the units. 

From an exchange point of view Orlando is a pretty well saturated market but, from a sales point of view there still appears to be room for growth. The same thing will happen in Vegas. 

This is why I've become a believer in mini-systems that set a defined value for each resort. While an area might be overbuilt when taking all the different resorts into account, if the mini-system only has one or two resorts in that area then it's not overbuilt for that system.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 24, 2008)

I found a few more EYE POPPING numbers for planned Vegas timeshares without a projected completion date. Of note HGVC's LV Strip location is nowhere on the map which tells me either they aren't planning on building towers 3 & 4 or they're keeping it a big secrete.

The total number that can be added to those with estimated completion dates comes to a whopping *8,226* more units in the future. Some I'm relatively certain will be built, others may be just pie in the sky planning. Keep in mind the HGVC LV Strip numbers aren't included here and neither is the possible Diamond Resorts project that could go along with the Hard Rock Hotel expansion.

Blue Green - 200
LV Cay Club phase 2 - 2,700
Marriott's Grand Chateau towers 3 and 4  - 720
Royal Resort expansion - 500
Planet Hollywood tower 2 - 1,228
Tahiti Village phase 3 - 822
Tahiti Village phase 4 - 816
Tamares timeshare group project - 1,200

One other thing I noticed is that the figures show the Bond as being hotel/motel rooms and not timeshare units. Since I see the Bond as a timeshare exchange in the I.I. book I'm wondering why LV construction stats are listing it as hotel rooms? Perhaps the developers of that resort have determined that the market is to competitve for them to effectively compete. 

At any rate, it looks as if Las Vegas is going to quickly become another Orlando, Williamsburg and Branson as far as being overbuilt with a lot of quality resorts to easily exchange into. If you thinking about buying for anything other than personal usage I'd be looking somewhere else. Of course, this sort of sucks for us since 4 or our 7 timeshares are in Vegas. The saving grace is they're all in some sort of system with internal exchange rights.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 24, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> At any rate, it looks as if Las Vegas is going to quickly become another Orlando, Williamsburg and Branson as far as being overbuilt with a lot of quality resorts to easily exchange into. If you thinking about buying for anything other than personal usage I'd be looking somewhere else. …



I've been saying that off and on for five or six years now.  Some here have agreed with me and others have taken exception. 

It's been evident for some time that the development pipeline was wide open, and would remain so until the market was totally saturated.


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 24, 2008)

*Add 164*

later this year when Summer bay moves into the new Summer Bay Desert Club property they will have 653 units where we now have 489. I thought 10 years ago thet LV was hitting ctitical mass, but they keep building hotels/ resorts etc. and keep filling them???  the airport is becoming the choke point. RT


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 24, 2008)

I view timeshare locations such as Orlando, Williamsburg, Branson and Las Vegas as Sales Centers for multi-location resort groups.  They build a really nice model resort to sell timeshares to people who want to vacation in lots of destinations.  

Sure, this will result in an overcapacity of units relative to timeshare exchange and rental demand.   But, these owners aren't buying just that destination, so it doesn't really matter.  They are just model homes to show off what they can do to sell owners more points for use elsewhere.

The implication will be cheap exchanges and rentals to these locations for anyone who tries to get a great deal.

I expect that you will see the Disney phenomena occur in Las Vegas.  In other words, people renting units for a premium that are close to the real action on the strip and/or located near a major casino.  The stuff farther away won't be as popular nor will they command nearly as much in rentals.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 24, 2008)

The airport being at capacity is irritating, but many of Vegas' visitors consider this a "drive to" location.  After 9/11 Vegas' downturn was not as much as many other places because of that.

Fern



roadtriper said:


> the airport is becoming the choke point. RT


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 24, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I've been saying that off and on for five or six years now.  Some here have agreed with me and others have taken exception.
> 
> It's been evident for some time that the development pipeline was wide open, and would remain so until the market was totally saturated.





BocaBum99 said:


> I view timeshare locations such as Orlando, Williamsburg, Branson and Las Vegas as Sales Centers for multi-location resort groups.  They build a really nice model resort to sell timeshares to people who want to vacation in lots of destinations.
> 
> Sure, this will result in an overcapacity of units relative to timeshare exchange and rental demand.   But, these owners aren't buying just that destination, so it doesn't really matter.  They are just model homes to show off what they can do to sell owners more points for use elsewhere.
> 
> ...




At this point, I feel fortunate that the two Polo Towers units we own have done just what Boca refers too, they've become part of a much larger system. I feel that it will be the independant resorts off the strip that will be hurt the most. Chains like Wyndham, Wordmark, Marriott, Westgate, Hilton, DRI and Bluegreen will put owners in a much better position using points for exchange or whatever their internal system allows for. Plus, internal demand for those resorts will remain high. While Vegas might have a ton of unit, unit numbers within a mini-system should remain limited or at least have a fixed value within the mini-system.


----------



## london (Jan 24, 2008)

*Las Vegas and Mini Systems*

The prevous posts are well taken. I agree that the mini-systems will continue to offer much to many prospective buyers.

RCI and II have also changed their business model for future exchange and rental business.

Changing times for future vacation concepts.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 25, 2008)

Keep in mind that over 8,000 of these units have no anticipated completion date. All of them might not see the light of day. However, I feel that a majority of them will be built in the next 5 to 10 years. The one's in question in my mind would be the 2,700 Cay Club units, the 500 Royal Resort expansion and the 1,200 Tamares Timeshare Group Project. The others will most likely be built but the construction premits won't be pulled until they're almost ready to start construction


----------

